
React-Sinatra (React on Sinatra Integration ) - namusyaka
https://github.com/namusyaka/react-sinatra
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
namusyaka
Thanks for your advice!

